# Stevens 200 .270win



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I recently bought a Stevens 200 in the .270 win caliber.

Dick's sporting goods in Niles had one on clearance for $229. When I got to the cash register, it rang up $199. Using Giant Eagle gift cards purchased in Brookfield, OH were they doubled saved me another $30 next time I buy gasoline. Net cost of $169 + tax on $199 = around $180.

It's not a real pretty rifle. Basically a Savage 110 without the Accu-Trigger. The molded stock is a little rough, but not too bad overall.

I took it to the range last Sun. and I was very impressed with how well the rifle shot. At 50yds, two of three shots were touching, and the third was about a 1/4" away from the first two. At 100yds it consistently held 3 shot groups to under 1 1/2". Thats with rem core-lokt factory ammo and a $70 Bushnell scope.

I'd rate its shooting performance as one small notch behind my .308 Rem 700 BDL with an improved trigger, Leoupold VarX3 3.5-10, shooting hand loads that took two years to get just right.

If your looking for a basic rifle to get out deer hunting in PA, WV or KY, I'd highly recommend the Stevens 200.


----------

